# A scary experience..



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

We had a scary experience with JoJo this morning... While out on our usual walk, minding our own business, I noticed two dogs on the otherside of the property, unleashed, and playing-- an adult was supervising them. Well before I knew it, those two dogs, a bulldog and a sharpe, ran over to JoJo, grabbed him by his harness, ripping the leash from my hand, and dragged him up to our apartment door-- with JoJo screeching like a Banshee the entire time!! I was terrified. I did everything I could to get control of the situation-- I even looked for the usually abundant coconuts to hit the other dogs with!! The lady did nothing to help the situation; she just kept telling me 'not to worry, they wouldn't hurt him..." The fact was, JoJo was screaming and obviously terrified and I couldn't save him! I was pulling at the dogs, yelling *'NO!'*, but my efforts had no effect. Finally, a neighbor came out and rescued JoJo. I went and retrieved my shoes, which I had lost in the front yard as I was looking for something to beat the other dogs with! I was and am still very upset!! And needless to say, JoJO will be getting extra hugs today!

I'm very upset with this lady, but was too upset to confront her at the time. She did nothing to get control of these dogs she was responsible for, even though I was so very clearly upset!


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh god hope little jojo is ok, bless him bet he was scared to death. I hate people who cant control their own animals its not right if they cant be controlled then at least be on a lead for goodness sake, you should report the owner .....

give a hug to jojo from me.

xx sam xx


----------



## Chigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

Goodness, that is scarey. Im sorry! I wish people would take responsibilty for their pets. Its really not that hard to do. 

But at least JoJo isnt injured. Spoil him for me too.


----------



## rubyk (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to you and Jojo. That makes me so mad! Even though there are leash laws at least in Michigan here,you still must have control of your dog, and that lady did not,She should have come over to help you,and been able to call her dogs off. I would try and find out who she was,where she lives and get a statement from your neighbors that saw this and make a report right away to animal control.I would make her accountable for what happened. I hope Jojo is fine, must have scared your little one bad.I would be a mess myself.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Your poor doggy! I would have prolly kicked the other dogs or something until they dropped Tank. I usually pick Tank up if big dogs around though, just in case. Tank doesn't like bein around strange dogs much anyway. I'm glad he's ok though!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Poor little thing! I'm glad he's OK!
Shoes can be weapons!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

You should talk to her if you feel comfortable with that and tell her that your tempted to call animal control becuase they could've killed your dog even if they didn't mean to and he's now traumatized :twisted: you know scratch talking to her I would call animal control. Hope Jojo is ok now


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

rubyk said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to you and Jojo. That makes me so mad! Even though there are leash laws at least in Michigan here,you still must have control of your dog, and that lady did not,She should have come over to help you,and been able to call her dogs off. I would try and find out who she was,where she lives and get a statement from your neighbors that saw this and make a report right away to animal control.I would make her accountable for what happened. I hope Jojo is fine, must have scared your little one bad.I would be a mess myself.


I agree 100%. If those dogs had bit you they would have been put down. So why not for attacking you puppy? It's not safe to have dogs running free like that. She needs to be fined. Next time it could be you or a little kid. Someone could be killed.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

MyTank said:


> Your poor doggy! I would have prolly kicked the other dogs or something until they dropped Tank. quote]
> 
> My thoughts exactly!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: Poor JoJo...

What a nasty moo the owner is :twisted:


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

I had almost the same experience once, the only difference was they had nobody with the dog. 

I had a Shi-tzu called Pitchou, i was givin him his morning walk and a dog came right out of nowhere and started growling he took my dog into his mouth and was shaking him. I was crying and hitting the dog on the head. A car stopped and took my dog out the dogs mouth ... My dog had a lot of holes i brought him to the ER. He was hopitalize.

If they would of have some one with the dog i would of called the cops


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Poor Jojo Thank God he is Ok except he was probably scared to death. I really would have to tell the **** that if she is out with the dogs not on a leash again you are going to report her. And I think you should hit her several times with your shoe :x :x :x


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

The poor little mite must have been terrified!
I know EXACTLY how you feel, my little heidi has been on the receiving end of larger dogs twice now, one was a greyhound that had just finished racing and SHOULD have been muzzled in my opinion, it grabbed her and picked her up by her neck, it was awful but thankfully after shouting from me and its owner it dropped her terrified but unharmed...i dread to think what would have happened it it had shaken her it makes me shudder to think about it.
I hope your little one is getting over the shock x


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

*Thanks for all the support*

Thanks EVERYONE for all the support!!

This morning's incident really shook me up and has continued to haunt me throughout the day.. JoJo is doing well though. He's acting a little wimpy when it comes to going outside-- and his senses seem to be heightened- with every little sound he is very alert!

Since this morning, I have filed a formal complaint with my building manager. I don't know how much it will help, BUT I'm SO thankful JoJo is okay-- the situation could have been much MUCH worse!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

forget looking for something to hit them with! My foot would have kicked the dogs back to the neighbors yard! the nerve!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I would have kicked the dogs and then done the same to the woman, I would have done some Puerto Rican Kun Fu on her...you are definately more level headed than I.

That is insane, I cannot believe that occured. 

I told my husband and he said hope that never happens to Gizmo 'cuz their would be heck to pay...

Hug your baby, poor thing must have been TERRIFIED!! I would call the cops and file a complaint also. :evil:


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

I agree. I also would file a complaint with the cops. That must have been so traumatizing for jojo. I hope he is doing better now, though.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Your really need to report this owner. That is totally irresponsible. They could have killed little Jojo! 

I would probably go over there and have words with this woman. I'd be so angry I'd be spitting nails. 

I had something similiar, not so scary, happen to Diesel. We were at a campground and had Diesel on his leash taking a walk. We walked by this camper where I saw a dog that was off his leash and the owner was standing there. The dog was bigger than Diesel, not a HUGE dog but big enough. The stupid dog ran over to Diesel and was sniffing him and all over him and Diesel was yelping because he was scared, he'd never been around big dogs like this before. The stupid owner did nothing. I yelled at him that he needed to have his stupid dog on a leash. I wanted to report him and should have, but I didn't. :roll: 

I hope Jojo's doing better. Give him extra hugs for us, too!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

i take sami on a trail when we run and dogs are supposd to be on leashes. most of the time when people see me coming with sami they will have their dogs sit and wait and say leave it as sami and I walk/run by. there was only one incidence where that didn't happen. there was a guy that had two dogs off leash. i saw they were off leash and i went to pick sami up and had her in my arms. the guy and his dogs walked by me and the guy gave me a glance like asking why i picked my dog up. I don't trust anyone who doesn't leash their dogs in a public area. there's no way to ever replace sami and i am sure that's the same with you. you just can't be too careful. some people with big dogs just don't know what they can do to little dogs.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

omg!!! hope lil jo jo is ok!! my goodness!! I would report tha lady also!!


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah i would definitly report her. next time those dogs could seriously injure your baby or even a child or anyone.

my friends son was walking his Yorkie and was attacking by a dog w/out a leash. the dog tore up the Yorkie and my friends son. the owners didn't even care. the Yorkie was in intensive care and barely survived.

I cannot believe how uncaring & heartless some people can be. If it was an accident it would be one thing, but why didn't your neighbor even apologize & come after her dogs?! 

I'm really sorry you guys had to go thru this


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

That's so scary... for both of you. I'd make sure that he does continue to socialize with other bigger dogs though. That could make him so skittish he could never be around other dogs if it's not dealt with.


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

I am not a vindictive person but I would have called animal control and report it. Then anytime those potential killers were out alone I would call animal control again and again. The B***H would get the idea REALLY quick! :evil: :evil:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I came home one day and my daughter told me that she couldn't let the dogs out because a dog had gotten into our yard and it kept trying to attack our dogs. I went out and it was really a sweet dog to people but it was very animal aggresive. He had a tag on so I tried the number on it and left a message but no one called me back so we stuck a leash on him so that our dogs could use the yard to go potty and then we decided to walk around and see if we could find his owners. When we got to the block behind us a girl happened to look out the window and I see this look of recognition on her face so we walk to the door. By now their dog has been in our yard for like 3 or 4 hours this guy comes to the door and they had no idea he was even gone even after I had left a message. I was so mad. They live right behind me and he would dig under the fence and get into our yard almost everyday. These people obviously just shove their dogs outside and then pay no attention to them.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

*I have filed a complaint!*

Thanks EVERYONE!
I have now filed a formal complaint with the local police department. They met me this morning at my building and spoke with me, the building manager, and the neighbor who rescued my baby. They then spoke to the woman responsible for the incident and have given her a heafty fine. My husband and I however, want a personal appology! Her actions, or lack thereof were completely unacceptable!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

congratulations!
i really hope that stupid woman does apologize but people like that are "always right" :? 

i'm really glad you did something about this.. hopefully it will never happen to anyone again!


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

Congratulations too! :angel10:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: poor baby. How irresponsible fo her--I would definitely have calls the cops and went over to talk to the lady. She should get fined for having her dogs running around loose..... hope it wont happen again --Maddie, Triny , & Scrappy send lots of licks to your little one


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Good heavens!! That's awful! What on earth is going through peoples minds when they can clearly see that thier dogs are doing something WRONG and they just sit there and let them do it!! It doesn't matter if she knew they wouldn't hurt him, JoJo is a TINY dog! He was terrified and she should have been there helping you get him away from them instead of standing there like the moron she is!! I'm a lot like you though. I wouldn't have been able to confront her about it until later. And even then, I would have probably sent my bf over there to get the job done. He might say I'm crazy for loving and spoiling my pups the way I do, but he would die before he let harm come to them. 

Give JoJo extra hugs and kisses from us! I'm glad he's OK!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: I have filed a complaint!*



JoJos_Mom said:


> Thanks EVERYONE!
> I have now filed a formal complaint with the local police department. They met me this morning at my building and spoke with me, the building manager, and the neighbor who rescued my baby. They then spoke to the woman responsible for the incident and have given her a heafty fine. My husband and I however, want a personal appology! Her actions, or lack thereof were completely unacceptable!


Congratulations. That stupid woman deserved more than a fine but at least she got something. Whether she thought they would hurt your baby or not Chis are so small and fragile it's possible for serious harm to happen if they other dog is just playing. And your baby was so obviously scared regardless. I'm glad you decided to call the police.

I hope it doesn't make your baby afraid of other dogs. Give him lots of love from me, Chico, Nikolai and Sweetheart.


----------



## Scintillater (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear tht, but I'm glad you and your pup weren't injured! Good for you for reporting her and thank goodness she at least got a fine. Any dog should be on a leash unless at an off-leash park for other's safety. That was unexcusable.


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

I am incredibly relieved that you reported the incident, the next time it would have been someone else's dog or even worse someone else's child


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG how scary that had to be for you and poor jojo! Thank god jojo wasnt hurt. You might have to work with her for a while to get her to trust going outside again. Maybe feed her outside, give her treats and play with toys.

Irresponsible dog owners like that totally make me :x 



> Thanks EVERYONE!
> I have now filed a formal complaint with the local police department. They met me this morning at my building and spoke with me, the building manager, and the neighbor who rescued my baby. They then spoke to the woman responsible for the incident and have given her a heafty fine. My husband and I however, want a personal appology! Her actions, or lack thereof were completely unacceptable!


I am soooooo glad you called the cops and they fined her. What an idiot to think it was ok to let her dogs attack yours! I agree with everyone I think my foot would had found that dogs head, and then my fist would had found that woman's face! I mean our dogs are like our kids. 

I am so glad JoJo wasnt physically harmed during this. let us know how she does over the next couple days.


----------

